# Beagle recommendations



## blah44 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have been toying with my Raspberry Pi for a while now, stuck with Linux thus far. I need to make another pass at FreeBSD on the Pi but between reports of NetBSD bugs and struggles, I cannot help but wonder, perhaps the Beagle products are a little more solid for BSD use. Certainly they have a lot more I/O options than the Pi as well.

Could someone with some experience please share? Also I am a little confused by the Beagle product line, it looks like the Bone and Bone Black are both superior to the original, yet the original continues to be sold at a higher price. Is that correct or am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## tingo (Dec 28, 2013)

You better read the freebsd-arm mailing list (and archives). Many of the various ARM boards have issues, some more serious than others.


----------

